
BCAA's impact health and lifespan indirectly via amino acid balance - evo_9
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6814438/
======
dzhiurgis
Which foods are high in BCAA and which are low in BCAA?

------
nmfisher
TLDR: diet with a high ratio of BCAA:non-BCAA leads to obesity and reduced
lifespan in mice. This effect can be reversed with caloric restriction.

Interesting, given BCAA supplementation is fairly common in high-performing
athletes. I suppose the usual caveats apply though - humans aren't mice, the
metabolism of high-performing athletes isn't the same as sedentary office
workers, and performance isn't necessarily consistent with longevity.

~~~
photonemitter
..and high performance athletic achievements are typically beyond the
bellcurve of health over activity.

i.e. if you draw health as a function of activity/performance, it forms a
bellcurve of some sort, and high performance athletes sacrifice their long-
term health in order to perform at a higher level than most people are able
to. (Marathons lead to ruined knees, heavy lifting lead to explosive increases
in blood pressure, throwing arms come with wear and tear on elbows and
shoulders, etc. ) So BCAA supplementation being another trade-off would not
necessarily be a deterrent in that respect.

